# Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 APEX OR Wilier Izoard XP/Sram Rival



## farleyhanes (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking to buy my 1st road bike!! 

I have budget of just under $2k...

Any suggestion on either Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex or Wilier Izoard XP/Sram Rival??

Thanks!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't have any experience with it, but the Synapse 6 is a bike I've wanted to check out for a while. It looks like a pretty good deal to me. I've love to try out a 32 tooth cog on a compact -- would make getting up the hills a little easier.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO at that price point -

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/elite-road/2011-caad10/2011-caad-10-3-ultegra

As a new rider carbon is not your friend. The Caad is a bike and wheel set that you can grow with to an almost unlimited point. It's better in every way to the models you're looking at.

Try one if you have a demo available.


----------



## phodges0921 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking to buy my 1st road bike!! 

I have budget of just under $2k...

Any suggestion on either Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex or Wilier Izoard XP/Sram Rival??

Thanks!


I just bought my first road bike. It is a Fezzari Fore CR2. Great components and even greater price. Worth a look IMO. Got it for $1999.99


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

caad ten is aluminum, the others are carbon. if its down to carbon between these two, tough choice. 

synapse owners i see all seem pretty happy. but that wilier is pretty stiff, for me it might come down to the other specs. what wheels?


----------



## phodges0921 (Oct 6, 2009)

The bike came with Shimano WH-RS10 wheels on front with 16 bladed spokes and back with 20. These are very light wheels. Maybe not as light as some others, but they don't weigh much. The full specs can be seen at the Fezzari website.


----------

